# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  El oso de antejos

## angelgar0284

Hola a todos los miembros del foro que entran a este tema,

En esta ocasión quiero hacer un "homenaje" a esta especie de osos que se encuentra ubicada en las selvas suramericanas. Estos osos son simplemente majestuosos  :Smile:  

También conocidos con los nombres de oso frontino, oso sudamericano, ucumari y jukumari, los osos de anteojos son una especie carnívora perteneciente a la familia de los úrsidos, familia de la cual este es el ultimo espécimen que queda en Suramérica. 

El nombre de estos osos se debe a la existencia de manchas blancas o amarillentas alrededor de los ojos, manchas que a veces se extienden hasta la garganta y pecho, aunque de igual manera, existen especímenes que carecen totalmente de dichas manchas. 

El color predominante de los osos de anteojos es el negro, aunque también existen osos de color marrón o rojizo. El cuerpo de este animal puede llegar a medir 1.8 m de alto y pesar mas o menos 140 kg. 

Estos osos son expertos en trepar arboles, razón por la cual sus garras están adaptadas para ello, teniendo así afiladas uñas también. 

En lugares de Suramérica como Colombia, estos animales son considerados biopatrimonio de la nación y cuentan con la protección de numerosas organizaciones y el gobierno, encargándose así de preservar esta especie. Actualmente esta penalizado legal y económicamente el hacerle daño a los osos de anteojos, ocasionarles la muerte, alterar su hábitat o desarrollo normal de manera indiscriminada. 

Los dejo con algunas de las imágenes que se han utilizado para imprimir tarjetas de presentación de las campañas y sus gestores, espero sean de su agrado y hagan su comentario.

Ha sido un placer poder participar en el foro y contar con su atención.

Saludos!











Fuente: www.parquesnacionales.gov.co www.redpaa.org

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hola.
Me gusta este "homenaje" que le haces a estos preciosos osos. Es un animal que me gusta por su pelaje. No se si conoceras al Oso del Sol y al de la Luna. O a los osos que habitaban antes en la Península, que por cuestiones de que lo hemos ocupado todo están extinguidos aquí.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Hola Angelgar0284!!
Después de unos días sin entrar en el foro y verte  por aquí, te doy la bienvenida y las gracias por tus aportaciones y tu interés por éstos temas!!

----------

